# floater trip thurs/fri



## Lee Brumlow

Have room for 1 or 2 more for floater trip for tuna on thrusday and Friday. Boat is a 35' Marlin cc. Captain knows what's up. Splitting all cost. Expected to help clean boat. Let me know asap. Lee


----------



## salty hook

if weather is good, and how much? definitely maybe


----------



## RatherBFishing

If the weather holds, This guy will find fish.


----------



## salty hook

Where are you leaving from?


----------



## Lee Brumlow

*Boat is full*

Thanks 2cool. filled the last spot early today.


----------



## [email protected]

*Yellowfin on the grill!*

Thanks to Lee, Dave And Tony. Looking forward to many more fishing adventures with this crew.

Allan


----------



## RatherBFishing

It was good Fishing with you Boys!!


----------

